# no sound, I've tried everything



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

So I logged into my computer this morning and there's no sound. My speakers do not show in playback. I've tried putting them in both audio jacks on the front and back of my computer. I've tried putting in my headphones. Nothing shows up. All I have in my playback is a device for my mic, and 4 duplicate devices that are all disconnected and are called NVIDIA Output. I've tried updating my audio driver. it doesn't work. I can't find my audio driver online so I can't uninstall it and reinstall it. In the device manager NVIDIA High Definition Audio shows up and there's no little warning signs or anything like that. it says it's running fine. My speakers do not show up in the devices.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, press the win + x keys together, select Powershell(admin) from the options, powershell will open.

At the prompt type:- cmd (press enter)
Keep the powershell window open, you can minimize it while you copy the cmds.

Next:- copy both these cmd's separately, right click anywhere in the powershell window, the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.
Two notepads will be produced, copy and paste both here please.

wmic sounddev get caption, DeviceID, PNPDeviceID, Manufacturer, status /format:list > 0 & notepad 0

echo > 0 & sc qc Audiosrv >> 0 & sc queryex Audiosrv >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0


----------



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, press the win + x keys together, select Powershell(admin) from the options, powershell will open.
> 
> At the prompt type:- cmd (press enter)
> Keep the powershell window open, you can minimize it while you copy the cmds.
> ...


Hi thank you for the reply, this means so much.

1

Caption=High Definition Audio Device
DeviceID=HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_14623160&REV_1001\5&355819FF&0&0001
Manufacturer=Microsoft
PNPDeviceID=HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_14623160&REV_1001\5&355819FF&0&0001
Status=OK

2

ECHO is on.
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: Audiosrv
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted -p
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : AudioGroup
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Windows Audio
DEPENDENCIES : AudioEndpointBuilder
: RpcSs
SERVICE_START_NAME : NT AUTHORITY\LocalService

SERVICE_NAME: Audiosrv 
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 472
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We know nothing about your computer, so please do the following in it:
Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

The "Sound Video And Game Controllers" heading in the Device Manager lists a *NVIDIA High Definition Audio* because your computer probably has a NVIDIA graphic device.
Is there a second audio device listed?

Is the monitor connected to the graphic device with a 15-pin VGA connection or with a HDMI or DVI connection?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

flavallee said:


> We know nothing about your computer, so please do the following in it:
> Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
> After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
> Information about your computer will appear.
> ...


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8600K CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 6
RAM: 8110 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (361 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., PRIME H310M-K
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

the only device listed in Sound Video and Game Controllers is 'High Definition Audio Device'


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

While I'm researching the motherboard in your computer, please answer my last question.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

ah sorry, it's connected to my graphics card via a HDMI cable


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*ASUS PRIME H310M-K* (motherboard support site)

According to its specifications section, it has an integrated *Realtek ALC887 High Definition Audio* device.

According to your TSGSIU log, your computer has a *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970* graphic card.

That means there should be 2 audio devices listed in the "Sound Video And Game Controllers" heading in the Device Manager.

It appears you don't have the driver installed for either audio device.

If you did, there should be these 2 entries in that heading:
NVIDIA High Definition Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

--------------------------------------------------------------

Expand the "Display Adapters" heading in the Device Manager.

Double-click the NVIDIA graphic device to open its properties windows, then click the "Driver" tab.

What's the exact driver version listed there?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

So I need to download those? i did try looking for the NVIDIA High Definition Audio and i couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Please reply to the second part of my last reply.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

apologies, it's 24.21.13.9836


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

THIS is the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver (24.21.13.9882) for the *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970* graphic device which was released a few days ago.
Download and save it, then close all open windows.
Double-click it to start the install process.
Follow the instructions from there.
If all goes well, the NVIDIA graphic driver and audio driver will install and update.

Go HERE, then select "Windows 10 64-bit" for the operating system.
Scroll down to "AUDIO", then click the blue download button for driver version 6.0.1.8382.
Download and save that ZIP file into an empty folder, then close all open windows.
Extract the contents of that file into that same folder.
Double-click the "Setup.exe" file to start the install process.
Follow the instructions from there.
If all goes well, the Realtek audio driver will install and update.

I'm getting ready to leave for a few hours, so I'll check back here later.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you so much for the help, I will make sure to donate.


----------



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

So the NVIDIA audio driver is installed and shows up in the device manager, but the Realtek audio driver does not. The installation seemed fine and I didn't see any errors, but when it tells me to restart, I do and it doesn't appear on the device manager. I've tried this twice. This means the sound still does not appear.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm sorry that installing the NVIDIA and Realtek drivers didn't help with resolving the sound issue.

I've never used a HDMI connection with a graphic card, nor have I used other audio hardware besides a set of powered speakers.

Since I'm not there to see your hardware setup, *jenae* or someone else here will need to help you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jicklus (Aug 4, 2018)

thank you for your time, I really appreciate it


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

